# Upper Class Clubs



## alastair (May 21, 2008)

Anyone know which upper class nightclubs are still open. There was alot of them opening in the 1980's in New York and London but which of them are still open


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

alastair said:


> Anyone know which upper class nightclubs are still open. There was alot of them opening in the 1980's in New York and London but which of them are still open


What, are you some kind of social climber?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

You want to go to https://www.askandyaboutCLUBS.com - you're at the wrong site here.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

alastair said:


> Anyone know which upper class nightclubs are still open.


I stopped off last night at "The Roundup" for a quick brewski. It's still open.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

*He's a troll*

Just look at the threads he started after just starting his membership.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

In which City?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's one for you:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Isn't the answer to all these question along the lines of "if you have to ask?" :devil:


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

alastair said:


> Anyone know which upper class nightclubs are still open. There was alot of them opening in the 1980's in New York and London but which of them are still open


I could tell you, but they'd revoke my membership if they found out I told a commoner of their existence.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Beresford said:


> Here's one for you:


Now,that's a good club to join.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Howard said:


> In which City?


Greater New York City area. What do you recommend?


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Answer will vary by locality. My personal favorite here at home, is the DAV.

We got new aluminum siding on the club house last year, and new linoleum in the game room, after the stag Christmas party.

The old linoleum was probably good for a few more years, but a fire broke out when we had the stripper in for the stag Christmas party, in December.

Charlie Sullivan, that we call "tangle eye" was trying to light his cigar, and accidentally set off the bucket of grain alcohol that we were using in the punch.

Overall a very upper class establishment. If you are in the area, send me a PM, and I'll be glad to introduce you around. It would impress the hell out of the guys that I know people that discuss bespoke, MTM, TNSIL and stuff like that.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Overall a very upper class establishment. If you are in the area, send me a PM, and I'll be glad to introduce you around. It would impress the hell out of the guys that I know people that discuss bespoke, MTM, TNSIL and stuff like that.


How many recommendations do I need to get in? Will you sponsor me? And lastly, who do you have to f*** to get a drink around here?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You take care of that upstairs.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> How many recommendations do I need to get in? Will you sponsor me? And lastly, who do you have to f*** to get a drink around here?


My imprimatur is all that is necessary. Since it is a upper class establishment, all you have to do to get a drink, is to order one. (You might want to consider Friday nights. Boilermakers are $1.00 from 7:00pm until the cops arrive.)

I do caution prospective guests that political correctness hasn't made much headway yet. Since I don't want anyone to be offended, you need to be aware of the tendency of most members to shout out at a tv image of a liberal, such as Senator Reid, something like "turn that Communist pu$$y off!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Intrepid said:


> Greater New York City area. What do you recommend?


Ultra (Lounge) 37 W 26th St New York, NY 10010.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Ultra Lounge*



Howard said:


> Ultra (Lounge) 37 W 26th St New York, NY 10010.


Very interesting, thank you.

According to the net, Ultra Lounge is a franchise operation out of San Franscisco, with franchises all over the country, and Canada.

Only two in NYC appeared to be one one on 51st, and one on Long Island featuring live Jello wrestling.

The one you recommend may be listed further back on Google, and I just ran out of time looking for it.

If we check out the one on 26th nest week, would it be O.K. to let the doorman know that we were referred by Howard from Pathmark?


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

deanayer said:


> You want to go to https://www.askandyaboutCLUBS.com - you're at the wrong site here.


I have to admit that I clicked on this; I guess I was hoping that you were willing to take the joke far enough to spend the eight bucks to register the domain, then go to the trouble to actually make a fake site, before posting this.


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

deanayer said:


> You want to go to https://www.askandyaboutCLUBS.com - you're at the wrong site here.


So how do you know you have a quality club? Does the wood grain run top to bottom? Some cheaper clubs may be composed of MDF. Modern clubs may have padding on the hand grip, but this fashion is eschewed by Trad clubbers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> If we check out the one on 26th nest week, would it be O.K. to let the doorman know that we were referred by Howard from Pathmark?


Sure,maybe you'll get a discount.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Club 360

https://www.torontoplus.ca/bars_restaurants/royal_canadian_legion/1026711


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Studio 54?


----------

